# Dragon Ball Z vs Pokemon



## LuffyxVivi (Apr 1, 2011)

Who takes this fight?

Dragon Ball Z?

or

Pokemon?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 1, 2011)

Pokemon has beings that can destroy and recreate universes (Arceus,Dialga and Palkia). As ashamed as I am to admit it Pokemon stomps.


----------



## Amari (Apr 1, 2011)

Pokemon rapes hard.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 1, 2011)

Let me guess......you only watched anime dragonball....


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 1, 2011)

Is this a troll thread?

Anyway, unfortunately, under no rules the Pokemon take this, though if you take out certain of the legendaries DBZ would win.


----------



## LuffyxVivi (Apr 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Let me guess......you only watched anime dragonball....



What?
I wish you would stay on topic

I have seen DragonBall, DragonBall Z, Dragonball GT and still watching DragonBall Kai


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 1, 2011)

LuffyxVivi said:


> What?
> I wish you would stay on topic
> 
> I have seen DragonBall, DragonBall Z, Dragonball GT and still watching DragonBall Kai



exactly you have only seen the non canon verse of dragonball, read the manga and you will know that dragonball has no chance


----------



## Francesco. (Apr 1, 2011)

Arceus, Dialga, Palkia, Giratina solos.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Francesco. (Apr 1, 2011)

Wobbufet is uber, and Uber = Dragon trio


----------



## Bowser (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Arceus has a limited power, no matter the universe you go to. Game universe, it can be captured by a human and beat up by a freaking Eevee if the player is good enough. Anime Arceus was weakened by a meteor. Pokemon Special Arceus has only the feat of tanking a Blast Burn from Exbo, Gold's Typhlosion.
> 
> If Arceus has only these feats to back it up, then powerscaling says that the Creation Trio is weaker. Therefore they lose to any planet buster of DBZ.
> 
> But Wobbuffet beats the DBZ verse.




*Spoiler*: __ 












Sure, creating a universe<<<<<Planet buster


----------



## KaiserWombat (Apr 1, 2011)

Remove any Pokemon above and including the Pixie Trio, and possibly a few of the Psychic-type Legendaries, and Dragon Ball will gain a victory due to superior energy output and high speed.

That's about it.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

The dragon trio and pixie trio (and arceus of course) stomp.
Otherwise, its a stomp in the other direction.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 1, 2011)

Mei solos, she write in Jirachi's paper "I wish sayians are turned into real monkeys" they become it /thread.


----------



## Solrac (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Arceus has a limited power, no matter the universe you go to. Game universe, it can be captured by a human and beat up by a freaking Eevee if the player is good enough. Anime Arceus was weakened by a meteor. Pokemon Special Arceus has only the feat of tanking a Blast Burn from Exbo, Gold's Typhlosion.
> 
> If Arceus has only these feats to back it up, then powerscaling says that the Creation Trio is weaker. Therefore they lose to any planet buster of DBZ.
> 
> But Wobbuffet beats the DBZ verse.



lmao @ people still unintelligent enough to use low-end showngs to downplay arceus and the rest of the pokeverse. 



KaiserWombat said:


> Remove any Pokemon above and including the Pixie Trio, and possibly a few of the Psychic-type Legendaries, and Dragon Ball will gain a victory due to superior energy output and high speed.
> 
> That's about it.



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 1, 2011)

KeitaKuhn said:


> Snip
> 
> Arceus has a limited power, no matter the universe you go to. *Game universe, it can be captured by a human and beat up by a freaking Eevee if the player is good enough*. Anime Arceus was weakened by a meteor. Pokemon Special Arceus has only the feat of tanking a Blast Burn from Exbo, Gold's Typhlosion.
> 
> ...



That's pure gameplay mechanics, and we don't use that. Considering the games clearly show Arceus making a universe as well as another set of Palkia, Dialga and Giratina in Heart Gold/ Soul Silver as well, Arceus is far from weak. 

Also bullshit about the creation trio being weaker. Palkia and Dialga made an fucking universe in the anime and Dialga was about to destroy the universe in Platinum if I recall.

Also resize the damn image, it's to fucking big for the page.


----------



## Judas (Apr 1, 2011)

Dammit Keita! Wrap that shit in spoiler tags or change the size on tinypics.


----------



## Zatono (Apr 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's pure gameplay mechanics, and we don't use that.



If he wants to, let him. Someone from the Pokemon verse can throw a Master Ball at Goku. GG DBverse.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 1, 2011)

Zatono said:


> If he wants to, let him. Someone from the Pokemon verse can throw a Master Ball at Goku. GG DBverse.


Goku would probably eat that shit.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 1, 2011)

roguezan said:


> This thread is bad and you should feel bad.



That's a Zoidberg quote and he's much more relevant than this thread.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's pure gameplay mechanics, and we don't use that. Considering the games clearly show Arceus making a universe as well as another set of Palkia, Dialga and Giratina in Heart Gold/ Soul Silver as well, Arceus is far from weak.
> 
> Also bullshit about the creation trio being weaker. Palkia and Dialga made an fucking universe in the anime and Dialga was about to destroy the universe in Platinum if I recall.
> 
> Also resize the damn image, it's to fucking big for the page.



You mean Giratina was about to destroy the universe in Platinum also in the Manga The Rocket Executives use Arceus' power to create replications of the three dragons of Sinnoh, but they are destroyed before they can materialize. 



Even if you remove Arceus, Giratina, Palkia, Dialga, Uxie, Mespirit, and Azelf. You still have Mewtwo, Jirachi, Deoxys, Darkrai, Cresscelia, Celebi, and even Unown who could probably beat DBZ via reality manipulation and Mindfuck


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Even if you remove Arceus, Giratina, Palkia, Dialga, Uxie, Mespirit, and Azelf. You still have Mewtwo, Jirachi, Deoxys, Darkrai, Cresscelia, Celebi, and even Unown who could probably beat DBZ via reality manipulation and Mindfuck


They'd be too busy being dead to do that.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Apr 1, 2011)

Pokemon rapes   some pokemon can even go into the future and create universe which no on dbz  can do.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Apr 1, 2011)

Darkrai automatically renders any living organisms asleep and trapped in perpetual nightmares within a select radius, and if including the Movie 10 version, has space-time manipulation capabilities

In-character DBZ will be in great danger if that occurs, given that in the meantime, Psychic-types would be able to set up and erase to their hearts' content.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

But IC Kid buu would blow up the planet.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> But IC Kid buu would blow up the planet.


To be fair he didnt do any thing of the sort to the planet of the kais, (but iirc the planet of the kais might be many times bigger than our galaxy.)


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> To be fair he didnt do any thing of the sort to the planet of the kais, (but iirc the planet of the kais might be many times bigger than our galaxy.)



.... That has to be one of the most retarded things I've heard here in weeks.


----------



## Amari (Apr 1, 2011)

Cnorwood, I don't know what you're smoking.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> .... That has to be one of the most retarded things I've heard here in weeks.



didnt AT have a diagram of the planet of the kais being some big ass circle, and our(i really meant north galaxy) being a little dot


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

That obviously wasn't to scale


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> That obviously wasn't to scale



when did we see the planet of the kais scaled to the galaxy in the manga again? 

unless the pic said not to scale, i dont remember


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you fucking retarded? A planet can't be the size of a galaxy. It would collapse in on itself and form a black hole. Not to mention in that map the North Kaio planet is shown as well which is only like 100 meters across.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Are you fucking retarded? A planet can't be the size of a galaxy. It would collapse in on itself and form a black hole. Not to mention in that map the North Kaio planet is shown as well which is only like 100 meters across.



-hey did you know that if superman was real, him being that small would make it physically impossible for him to move a planet. Did you also know that if gregory was a real cricket, he would die from being that big. I guess the lesson here is that fictions don't always follow real world functions 

-King kais planet was shown? ok thats all I needed to know


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 1, 2011)

Because you can just assume retarded violations of physics in a series for which there is no precedent


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 1, 2011)

The Sacred World of the Kais was just really durable. Its size was probably smaller than Earth.


----------



## Amari (Apr 1, 2011)

Cnorwood, stop making shit up.

I would LOVE to see some proof of this, "Galaxy-sized planet."


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Apr 1, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> Cnorwood, stop making shit up.
> 
> I would LOVE to see some proof of this, "Galaxy-sized planet."



As would I. I never remember it being close to thtat size.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Dialga was about to destroy the universe in Platinum if I recall.



That was the manga Diamond and Pearl Adventure (DPA for short) where Dialga was doing a total temporal reset until the pixies decided to stop being useless and vetoed it. Then Palkia showed up and the clash between them was making space-time itself die (Rowan's words) leaving nothing by a void. Only thing that stopped that was a BS DEM where everyone became friends


----------



## Goshinki (Apr 1, 2011)

Nappa catches them all .
Link removed


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> They'd be too busy being dead to do that.



Actually sayians would be too busy becoming real persons. Mai solos, she just writes in Jirachi's paper "I wish the saiyans were real humans" they become it, then they are raped.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Mei solos, she write in Jirachi's paper "I wish sayians are turned into real monkeys" they become it /thread.



Wasn't jirachi's power to grant wish's mearly teleportation?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Wasn't jirachi's power to grant wish's mearly teleportation?



no, it probably just did that because it was lazy, I mean it was asleep for a thousand years


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 1, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Wasn't jirachi's power to grant wish's mearly teleportation?



Where was it stated it was mere teleportation?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

I the movie when Max wished for candy the Jirachi was teleporting it from another place to Max.

In the Manga however Jirachi was able to revive 5 people back and summon Kyorge


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I the movie when Max wished for candy the Jirachi was teleporting it from another place to Max.
> 
> In the Manga however Jirachi was able to revive 5 people back and summon Kyorge



Indeed, why creating it when it can just teleport it? Doesnt mean he cant do it, Jirachi has shown enough feats at least in my critetia to qualify as a warper, hell this is his freaking function he was created for that specific purpuse he is made to warp reality. And I fail to see how Saiyans will stop that, magic in DBZ was considered haxx, the problem is that it was always used by retarded people, let alone reality warping.

Guess this is the reason why the dominant form of power in DBZ was the one that allowed you to fight using brute force despite having things which clearly stomped ki attacks. But people were too stupid to use them effectively like:

Trunks: Oh no! Now the andriods have been awakened is too late!

 No is not, he had a freaking time machine to try it over and over again before they were awakened.


----------



## Sabotage (Apr 1, 2011)

Stark said:


> That's a Zoidberg quote and he's much more relevant than this thread.



This quote is much better and _is_ relevant to this thread.



Tash said:


> bad threads by bad people


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 1, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> Cnorwood, stop making shit up.
> 
> I would LOVE to see some proof of this, "Galaxy-sized planet."



I cant find the scan but EM knew what i was referencing too, so i wasnt making shit up


----------



## ? (Apr 1, 2011)

Buu solos.

He turns them all into animal cookies. GG.


----------



## Amari (Apr 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I cant find the scan but EM knew what i was referencing too, so i wasnt making shit up



So you _are_ making shit up.

Unless you can provide me concrete proof to support your claim, then get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Actually sayians would be too busy becoming real persons. Mai solos, she just writes in Jirachi's paper "I wish the saiyans were real humans" they become it, then they are raped.


considering Buu isn't a saiyan, that would both be pointless and too late as the earth was destroyed.
Not that Pokemon Doesnt win, because it does.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 1, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> So you _are_ making shit up.
> 
> Unless you can provide me concrete proof to support your claim, then get the fuck outta here.



How about you calm the fuck down. 

No he was mistaken, there's a difference between that and making shit up.


----------



## Amari (Apr 1, 2011)

> How about you calm the fuck down.


Ok.


> No he was mistaken, there's a difference between that and making shit up.


I know what he was referring to, but I doubt that it's the size of a Galaxy.

That's why I wanted him to prove to me that the Planet is actually Galaxy-sized.

But I'll just calm down, to avoid creating a shitstorm.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Indeed, why creating it when it can just teleport it? Doesnt mean he cant do it, Jirachi has shown enough feats at least in my critetia to qualify as a warper, hell this is his freaking function he was created for that specific purpuse he is made to warp reality. And I fail to see how Saiyans will stop that, magic in DBZ was considered haxx, the problem is that it was always used by retarded people, let alone reality warping.
> 
> Guess this is the reason why the dominant form of power in DBZ was the one that allowed you to fight using brute force despite having things which clearly stomped ki attacks. But people were too stupid to use them effectively like:
> 
> ...



The Dragonball Z verse hardly had anything that would classify as "hax" besides the dragons. And Trunks didn't have a true Time Machine, it was more like a dimension jumper, with each dimension being slightly different. He was able to save Goku from dying and help them save their Earth dimension, however his own timeline could not be changed.

There was actually 3 timelines shown.
1st) Future Trunks timeline where the two androids were destroying everything, they were eventually deactivated
2nd) another Trunks timelink where similar to the first, except this time the androids were deactivated and cell killed that trunks and made off  with his machine (could possibly have been the future of timeline 1)....so really Trunks gets killed by Cell
3rd(or 2nd lol) Androids are stronger, 2 more androids, and Cell is fucking things up

Edit: also can't beleive no one has said this yet but .. . wrong section


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 1, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> So you _are_ making shit up.
> 
> Unless you can provide me concrete proof to support your claim, then get the fuck outta here.



learn to read i already said i was mistaken


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Apr 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Edit: also can't beleive no one has said this yet but .. . wrong section



Not really. The games being used for feats means the section is technically correct.


----------



## Amari (Apr 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> learn to read i already said i was mistaken



Ok then cnorwood.


----------

